# Isb Oct Meet



## redbeard (29/9/08)

Barls is currently OS hand picking beers to bring back, in between his JD tour & tastings.

He is offering to host a meet on the Sat 18th Oct8 at his place. He will have some
afformentioned US of A beers as well as 1 or 2 from Potters. He has a bbq, thou could
also just go 5min up the road to the chicken / burger cafe.

Ive just realised, 18th (& 19th) is Castle Hill comp day, so might change depending ...

So who's interested and / or who is attending Castle Hill ?


----------



## Stuster (29/9/08)

Sounds great. I'm in. :icon_chickcheers: 

I am planning to judge at Castle Hill so maybe we can contact Chris and see if it's likely to go till Sunday. 


Or a sleep over at Barls' place between judging days. h34r:


----------



## floppinab (30/9/08)

I'm definately at Castle Hill on the Sunday. Not too sure if I can go two days in the one weekend.

Yes I know I know........... I'm SOFT!!!!

but also still paying for missing Fathers Day a bit........

Also was thinking of car pooling up for Castle Hill, I'll prolly drive if anyone needs a lift


----------



## redbeard (30/9/08)

Since I cant edit original post, Barls is happy to do 26th, which is a Sun a week later or Nov ...


----------



## oldbugman (30/9/08)

26th is the sunday of the conference...


----------



## Stuster (30/9/08)

Well, for those who are going down to the conference, the next weekend might be hard to make. Should we stick with the 18th, is a week earlier possible (11th/12th), or make it the 8th/9th November?


----------



## floppinab (1/10/08)

If we push back to Nov. I'm quite happy to host if Barls is not available.


----------



## mikem108 (1/10/08)

I can make the 18th Oct or the w/e before that


----------



## barls (5/10/08)

ok guys just got back this morning and finally got a chance to jump on and start to catch up. not a bad haul, only one that didnt make it but it wasnt a total loss, ill finish it soon. it was a bourbon barrel aged ale. ill post some pics soon of the trip later, im happy for the 8th at this stage if not the 18th.


----------



## mikem108 (9/10/08)

Whats the go on this, the 8th has passed and the 11th is rapidly approaching


----------



## Stuster (9/10/08)

I don't think I can make this weekend due to work. I think the next weekend is difficult with the Castle Hill competition on as well, then there's the ANHC for those who can go. <_< I was expecting that those who go to ANHC might find the following weekend hard to get away for. So how about the 8th November? :unsure:


----------



## mikem108 (9/10/08)

I can do 8th nov


----------



## barls (9/10/08)

the 8th of november is good so who else is in?


----------



## redbeard (10/10/08)

Im not sure I can plan that far ahead ... I'll try !


----------



## Trev (10/10/08)

Sorry guys, can't make it then.

[Gloat]I'll be in Canada then on holidays[/Gloat]

Trev


----------



## floppinab (11/10/08)

redbeard said:


> Im not sure I can plan that far ahead ... I'll try !



I can.............. I'm in!!!!


----------



## mb83 (11/10/08)

I'm in too.
Looking forward to meeting you guys,

Michael


----------



## barls (12/10/08)

ok guys here is the haul.





plus ive got 2 1.5L and two 750s from potters.
all those that dont have my address pm me and ill send it on. shall we start at about 11 or midday then and as craig said we can ether do a bbq or just duck down to the chicken shop.


----------



## Stuster (12/10/08)

Great haul you have there, barls. Plan sounds great to me. :icon_drunk:


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (16/10/08)

I'll try to make it on the 8th.

Mike - Do you have any of those Xmas beers we did last year? I am going away for a while and would like to take some with me.

Nick


----------



## barls (20/10/08)

ok guys whats the plans for lunch, a bbq or the chicken shop.
ive also had a couple of messages from others as to if they can come. ive said yes as they live in the area. id like to see a better turn up than last time and if we do end up with the same number who knows what ill pull a bottle of this time. last time it was Murray's anniversary ale.


----------



## Stuster (20/10/08)

I think you're the host, barls, so it's your call. Either sound fine (as long as the chicken shop isn't too far away).



barls said:


> if we do end up with the same number who knows what ill pull a bottle of this time. last time it was Murray's anniversary ale.



So, if there are only a few people there, you'll open up a special bottle. :icon_drool2: 

Ok, everybody else, best not to turn up at barls' place. no good. no point going.


----------



## Peter Wadey (21/10/08)

Thanks Barls,
Looking forward to catching up with you guys.
I'm easy re lunch, matey.
..........actually I have a Smoked Rye Porter that might suit something burnt 

Pete
Eastwood


----------



## barls (21/10/08)

well the chicken shop is about half as far again as the places are from croz's.
the chicken shop is probably the best option as there is also a deli down there as well.
stu i think there is a few special bottles in there.


----------



## Stuster (21/10/08)

Can I change my mind and say a barbie would be good? :beerbang:


----------



## barls (21/10/08)

ok bbq it is then. any objections?


----------



## Barramundi (21/10/08)

whens this party happenin , im in sydney this weekend ... however once again saturday is booked up for most of the day ...


----------



## barls (21/10/08)

its saturday the 8th mate starting about 11-12.


----------



## Barramundi (21/10/08)

ahh no probs wont still be in sydney then im back out on sunday mornin . . . . .


----------



## barls (21/10/08)

ok mate have fun while here mate give me a yell if you want to catch up,


----------



## Barramundi (22/10/08)

barls said:


> ok mate have fun while here mate give me a yell if you want to catch up,




could happen ...


----------



## barls (28/10/08)

only a week to go just put the lot in the fridge


----------



## mikem108 (28/10/08)

Ok, how about you BBQ a chicken! Covers both options  
Just kegged and carbed my Double IPA, will bring a bottle or two
Anyone wanna try 2008 AABC Champion Wheat Beer? Can bring some


----------



## Stuster (28/10/08)

mikem108 said:


> Just kegged and carbed my Double IPA, will bring a bottle or two
> Anyone wanna try 2008 AABC Champion Wheat Beer? Can bring some



Ummm, let me think about that.  

Definitely. :super: 

Unfortunately, my chill/no-chill test is no more. The no-chilled batch has a slight infection. This is not just me fixing the test though and I'm going to be doing the test again very soon but it obviously won't be ready for next week.


----------



## floppinab (29/10/08)

mikem108 said:


> Anyone wanna try 2008 AABC Champion Wheat Beer? Can bring some


----------



## barls (2/11/08)

just over 5 days to go boys looking forward to it


----------



## barls (5/11/08)

ok guys ive been looking in the fridge and found some bottles i thought id drunk so should be a good day. dont forget to pm me if you dont have the address already.


----------



## floppinab (6/11/08)

Well I've just realised I screwed up on some dates, I don't know why I thought this was on Sundy but I did and with some other committments on Satdy I won't be able to make it. Have a good one.


----------



## barls (6/11/08)

that sucks gav have to catch up next time im sure there will be picks taken at some time.


----------



## Peter Wadey (7/11/08)

Perhaps we can get an idea of numbers for Barls.

So, who's going to be there?

1. Barls
2. Peter W


----------



## Stuster (7/11/08)

1. Barls
2. Peter W
3. Stuart


----------



## mikem108 (7/11/08)

1. Barls
2. Peter W
3. Stuart
4.Mike M


----------



## crozdog (7/11/08)

mikem108 said:


> 1. Barls
> 2. Peter W
> 3. Stuart
> 4.Mike M



Can't make it  being Saturday have to ferry the kids around, do a pile of jobs then go to a wedding..... I know excuses excuses.

Enjoy the day boys. Have a beer or 2 for me :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## barls (7/11/08)

so four of us then the bottle of terrible is looking good.


----------



## Stuster (7/11/08)

1. Barls
2. Peter W
3. Stuart
4.Mike M
5. Craig.

Good news on the Terrible front, barls.


----------



## barls (7/11/08)

yeah i do have a bottle in the fridge.look forward to seeing you all tomorrow then


----------



## Peter Wadey (8/11/08)

better go chill some stubbies instead of longnecks then


----------



## barls (9/11/08)

good day i hope everybody made it home safely. i crashed and burned pretty hard later on


----------



## Stuster (9/11/08)

Great afternoon, barls, with some fantastic beers. Thanks for hosting again. Looking forward to seeing how crazy those hops are by the swap day. :icon_cheers:


----------



## barls (9/11/08)

glad you could come. we didint get to that bottle of terrible ether.
the hops most likely will be worse by that stage.
we still going ahead with the plan for the braggot brew day on the same day as the swap


----------



## Stuster (9/11/08)

Sounds like a good use of the day to me, barls. Up to you though, since it's your place and all.


----------



## barls (9/11/08)

im happy to do it but its going to take some organising. ill get in contact with croz and see if we can borrow the moamt for the day. ill also post over in the other thread
how does this look 
Recipe Overview
Target Wort Volume Before Boil: 135.00 l	
Target Wort Volume After Boil: 114.75 l	
Target Volume Transferred: 114.75 l 
Target Volume At Pitching: 150.00 l
Target Volume Of Finished Beer: 142.50 l	
Target Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.047 SG 
Target OG: 1.072 SG	-
Target FG: 1.003 SG 
Target Apparent Attenuation:: 95.2 %	
Target ABV: 9.2 %	
Target ABW: 7.3 % 
Target IBU (using Tinseth): 37.4 IBU 
Target Color (using Morey): 8.5 SRM	
Target Mash Efficiency: 70.0 %	
Target Fermentation Temp: 18 degC	


Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	MCU	When
Australian Traditional Ale Malt 27.00 kg 60.0 % 5.1 In Mash/Steeped
German CaraMunich I 3.000 kg 6.7 % 5.8 In Mash/Steeped
Sugar - Honey 15.00 kg 33.3 % 1.7 End Of Boil


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
German Tettnang 4.5 % 457 g 37.4 Loose Pellet Hops 60 Min From End


----------



## Peter Wadey (10/11/08)

barls said:


> good day i hope everybody made it home safely. i crashed and burned pretty hard later on



Yes, thanks mate.
I was a bit too laid back on the way home, but finally noticed the cabbie looking hard at the GPS going through Midway roundabouts.
I could just see myself going rnd & rnd, so pointed up the hill. 

I think my favourite was Rogue's Double Dead Guy Ale. Lovely, thanks 
Left inspired to have a go at something so aggressively hoppy.

Finally figured out why you guys wanted more smoke in my smoked beer.
I must have forgot to mention it was a Porter with smoked malt & rye malt added for character only.
Suggestions of 30% smoked would have made sense for a smoked beer.
Sorry for the confusion. Can I blame it on all that terrible imported alcohol?

Thanks for a relaxing arvo & the opportunity to catch up,
Pete


----------



## mikem108 (10/11/08)

Very nice arvo, thanks to the host and great US beers that you normally only get to read about, see you next time


----------



## crozdog (10/11/08)

Sorry i missed it  saw Stu when he was getting of the train on the way home - he said the brews were excellent.

All good for the MOAMT - or even its new smaller 90l offspring. Want the big pot too? 

Do you want to tweak the recipe to just use 25kg grain ie 1 bag? Also there will be trub & break left in the kettle ie not all of it will be drained.


----------



## barls (10/11/08)

im not sure what we need at this stage apart from the tun but i think stu has a bit more of an idea. the current plan is for one bag of grain, just did a quick calculation and its only going to drop it .3% so not a huge change.
hey croz there is still a couple of bottles left as we only drank the venna lager, dead guy ale, imperial pilsner, ommegang dubbel and collaboration not litigation.
my favorite is still the ommegang.


----------

